# purebred GP???



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I saw this ad and am interested but only if they are purebred...to me they don't look pure, but I'm no expert...their dogs look mixed to me.

what do you think?

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/grd/2714437115.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here...this might help... http://bar6diamondranch.com/lgdsinfobackpyr.html


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thank you..I had no idea which is why I figured I would ask you guys! Thanks so much!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No prob.!  I had no idea either...but was curious...so googled it. :thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow had no idea there were black GP..weird :scratch:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

seems we all learned something new :thumb: ...i like the traditional all white better!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The link now says... This posting has been flagged for removal....




We do learn new things every day LOL.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

